
Amazon Quietly Snaps Up Yap, a Speech-Recognition Startup - raghus
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/11/i-see-your-siri-and-raise-you-a-yap-amazon-quietly-snaps-up-speech-recognition-startup/248165/
======
fourspace
Congrats to all of those involved!

I relocated to Charlotte a year ago after spending 5 years as an engineer at
Google in SF. I've seen first hand that the startup tech scene in here is
small but talented and thriving. In fact, I started a local chapter of Hackers
& Founders and in under 8 months we have 170+ members.

If you weren't thinking of Charlotte as a tech city, it's time to start.

